# Boy's first rabbit.



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Spencer decided last night that he wanted to go bunny hunting this morning. He ended up getting his first rabbit. We saw about 20 bunnies on a small chunk of property, being 9 and not comfy with shooting running targets we finall got one to stay still enough for him to get a good shot and he made it count. 

I also ended up shooting one so two for the pot. The rest can wait for another day.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats Spencer on the first! 

That's a real good number of bunnies to get into.

A brace of them is just right for taking home.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Waif said:


> Congrats Spencer on the first!
> 
> That's a real good number of bunnies to get into.
> 
> A brace of them is just right for taking home.


It is my uncles property in southern Montcalm. The rabbit population is incredible, probably too many. We saw 4 before we even got out of the yard. My uncle was kind enough to play the dog while I stood with Spence. In a couple years when he gets better at moving target I bet he will have a blast there.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Trout King said:


> It is my uncles property in southern Montcalm. The rabbit population is incredible, probably too many. We saw 4 before we even got out of the yard. My uncle was kind enough to play the dog while I stood with Spence. In a couple years when he gets better at moving target I bet he will have a blast there.


High numbers can change fast. 
Predators or disease can change things up.

But good habitat like you're into will hold the better numbers. And ensure some remain. 

Interesting that the rabbits keep a foothold where I hunt deer. With coyote, fox and others after them.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats!! Spencer. Good shot !!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Waif said:


> High numbers can change fast.
> Predators or disease can change things up.
> 
> But good habitat like you're into will hold the better numbers. And ensure some remain.
> ...


Absolutely. We find all kinds of rabbit remains from predators often there. The hawks really zero in on the swail and coyote tracks were seen today. Also found a deer hide from what appeared to be a fawn considering the size of the hide and piece of femur which was all that was left. He has only had the place a couple years so I am sure the downswing in population is coming eventually.


----------



## Missing Michigan (Jan 6, 2019)

Trout King said:


> Spencer decided last night that he wanted to go bunny hunting this morning. He ended up getting his first rabbit. We saw about 20 bunnies on a small chunk of property, being 9 and not comfy with shooting running targets we finall got one to stay still enough for him to get a good shot and he made it count.
> 
> I also ended up shooting one so two for the pot. The rest can wait for another day.
> 
> ...


Good job Spencer....and Dad.


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

That smile says it all, great job Dad & son.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Now all you need is a BEAGLE and he'll be really hooked ! Nothing in the world to the sound of your dog bringing one back around to you in the morning ! Sometimes you forget to take a gun!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

miruss said:


> Now all you need is a BEAGLE and he'll be really hooked ! Nothing in the world to the sound of your dog bringing one back around to you in the morning ! Sometimes you forget to take a gun!


Unfortunately his stepmom is allergic to pet dander. I did get her talked into a golden doodle this summer or fall. Plan on training for upland birds. Uncle has a huntable population of pheasants too!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations Spencer!! Way to go Dad, he looks pretty happy.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That looks like one happy rabbit hunter.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Great pic. Be sure he knows of the elusive jackalope. My last rabbit hunt resulted in no shots fired so good job getting him on one!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

That is just great and he doesn't have to sit still or be real quiet and the bunny doesn't have CWD!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Fantastic Spencer! Nice work dad!


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Congrats lil guy... nothing like the first.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Congrats to Spencer. A truly great day and great memories to last for years to come.


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

That is awesome Congrats a memory both of you will always have.


----------

